# الرد على فكر الملحدين



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 مايو 2009)

الرد على فكر الملحدين ​


قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس اله
سفر المزامير 14: 1


انك إن آمنت أيها الملحد بوجود الله ثم اتضح لك بعد الموت أنه غير موجود فعلا فلم تخسر شيئاً. 

وإن اتضح لك أنه موجود فعلا فقد ربحت الحياة الأبدية والسعادة اللانهائية. 

ولكنك إن كنت تؤمن بعدم وجود الله ثم اتضح لك بعد الموت أنه موجود، فقد خسرت الحياة الأبدية



نظرية التطور عند لامارك و داروين

س» أثارت نظرية التطور تساؤلات وافتراضات وتحليلات لم تنتهِ بعد على كافة المستويات العلمية ، الاجتماعية والدينية . لم يعد المسيحي المؤمن قادراً على التهرب من مواجهة هذه النظرية ، بل صار واجباً عليه على الأقل أن يفهم أبعادها وصلاتها بالإيمان المسيحي. هل يمكن أن تسلط الضوء على هذه المسألة ؟

ج » الموضوع واسع ومتشعب جداً. الرد على نظرية (الأصح فرضية ) التطور هو رد علمي قبل أن يكون لاهوتي لأن فرضية التطور مبنية على جملة افتراضات تحاول أن تربط بين عدة حقائق علمية لترسم صورة واحدة لم تثبت و لم تصمد علمياً قط .

في البداية يجب التمييز بين الحقيقة والفرضية في نظرية أو نظريات التطور. الحقيقة هي أن كل نوع حي قد خضع لتطور وتغيرات عبر العصور ضمن النوع الواحد نفسه (مثلاً الحصان الحالي وأسلافه ). الفرضية أو الفرضيات هي مجموعة التأملات الفلسفية التي حاولت شرح كيف ظهرت ´´أو تطورت ´´ الأنواع عبر التاريخ . هذه الكيفية هي لب فرضية التطور. الكثير من هذه الفرضيات شرحت ظهور الإنسان (وهر ما يهمنا هنا في هذه العجالة ) بأنه ظهور تم بالصدفة نتيجة تطور أنواع ادني منه (كالقرود مثلاً). هذه الفرضيات هي هرطوقية برأي الكنيسة لأنها تستبدل الخالق بجملة ظروف غير عقلانية لا هدف لها. لننظر إلى الآمر بعمق أكثر.


نظرية التطور البيولوجي مرتبطة بالعالم الإنكليزي تشارلز داروين ( 1809- 1882 )، إنما توجد محاولة أبكر من العالم الفرنسي لامارك ( 1744-1829 ). داروين استعمل بعض أفكار لامارك وطورها. 

بحسب لامارك إن الأنواع الأكثر تعقيداً وتطوراً من الأحياء قد تطورت من أنواع أبسط بصيرورة (process) بطيئة تدريجية . خضعت هذه الصيرورة لمؤثرات بيئية (المناخ ، درجات الحرارة ، الموقع الجغرافي). هذه الظروف قادت الحيوانات إلى أداء أعمال جديدة صارت عادات جديدة لديها مما أدى بالنهاية إلى تغيّر في شكل الأعضاء الجسدية وبنيتها. بحسب لامارك حدثت هذه التبدلات بحسب قانون الاستعمال وعدم الاستعمال . فكل عضو يتقوى و ينمو و يتطور بالاستعمال, بينما يضعف ويضمر ويختفي بعدم الاستعمال . هذه التبدلات في شكل الأعضاء وبنيتها انتقلت بالوراثة عبر الأجيال ,مما أدى إلى ظهور أنواع جديدة "تطورت" من أنواع كانت موجودة سلفاً.

الانتقادات العلمية على فرضية لامارك كثيرة . فقانون الاستعمال وعدمه ليس علمياً وليس دقيقاً. 

فعين الفرد البالغ (أو دماغه ) لا تكبر بكثرة استعمالها. والتغيرات الحاصلة على الأعضاء (على الخلايا الجسدية لا الجنسية) لا تتقل بالوراثة . فأولاد الحداد لا يولدون وعضلاتهم مفتولة مثل أبيهم مثلاً.

قَبِلَ داروين فرضية لامارك و زاد عليها مبدأين لتفسير كيف حدث التطور. بحسب داروين إن الأنواع الجديدة للأحياء تظهر على الأرض نتيجة لقوى آلية (ميكانيكية ) صرفة لا تطلب تدخلاً خلاقاً من الله لإحداثها. والإنسان نفسه يظهر على مسرح الحياة كنتيجة لهذه القوى. يتكلم داروين عن تحول ضروب (varieties) إلى أنواع (species). والضروب هي مجموعات من الأحياء تقع تحت تصنيف الأنواع وأعضاؤها من أعضاء الأنواع نفسها.

 كيف تحولت الضروب إلى أنواع بحسب داروين ؟

 حدث هذا وفق مبدأين :

1- الصراع من أجل البقاء؛ 
2- الاصطفاء الطبيعي
هذان المبدءان هما إضافة داروين على فرضية لامارك.

هاتان الفكرتان باعتراف داروين نفسه هما افتراضيتان وليستا ملاحظتين علميتين . يقول : "أما فيما ، إذا كان الآمر صحيحاً أم لا, فإنا نستطيع الحكم فقه برؤية إلى أي مدى تتوافق الفرضية مع الظاهرة العامة للطبيعة وإلى أي مدى تشرحها".

ولأن التبدلات الحادثة في الأحياء بطيئة جداً وعلى مدى أحقاب زمنية طويلة فلا يوجد برهان علمي تجريبي عليها.

يقول داروين ء مثل لامارك , إن التغيرات المفيدة تنتقل بالوراثة . وعبر تراكم التغيرات تظهر أنواع جديدة بالنهاية : "إن الفروق الصغيرة المميزة للضروب ضمن النوع نفسه تميل إلى الازدياد باطراد حتى تساوي أكبر فروق بين الأنواع من الجنس نفسه ".

إحدى الدوافع المهمة لفرضية داروين هي أن افتراض أن الأنواع الأعلى تنشأ من الأدنى يساعد على تصنيف الأحياء.

توجد عدة انتقادات علمية مهمة جداً لفرضية داروين :

فرضية داروين افتراضية وليست علمية منية علي الملاحظة العلمية والموضوعية لا يوجد إنسان قد شهد نشو نوع جديد من الأحياء وداروين نفسه اعترف بهذا. أي إن افتراض أن نوعاً ما من ،الأحياء قد تطور من نوع آخر لا يمكن البرهان عليه بالملاحظة التجريبية الموضوعية . افتراض داروين هذا هو نوع من الفلسفة الحيوية وليس علماً وضعياً. 

لم يستطع أحد البرهان على أن الأنواع species تنشأ من الضروب varieties . تظهر الملاحظة أن الضروب تقن دائماً ضمن حدود النوع الواحد التي تتمي إليه . والضروب غير ثابتة بل تميل إلى الارتداد إلى الشكل الأصلي بعد عدة أجيال . 

يؤكد داروين !ن "الصراع من أجل البقاء" هو عامل موجود في كل مكان بين الأحياء. إنما يوجد عامل آخر هو "المعونة المتبادلة" بين الأحياء وهو عامل يعاكس الصراع من أجل البقاء وقد أهملت فرضية التطور هذا العامل بشكل مقصود. 

الاصطفاء الطبيعي عرضة لنقد علمي شديد. فهو فكرة اعتباطية تستثني فكرة وجود ذهن مخطط خلاق, وتستثني وجود خطة أو غاية في صيرورة التطور. فالاصطفاء الطبيعي يعني اصطفاء ميكانيكياً لأنه يعني أن الضروب تشأ عفوياً بدون غاية أو فكر أو تخطيط . أرسطو وأفلاطون وسقراط رفضوا فلسفياً فكرة وجود قوى اعتباطية آلية صرفة غير عقلانية تسيّر العالم وتتحكم به و"تطوره ". 

لا يعطي داروين تفسيراً كافياً عن كيفية نشوء الاختلافات . يقول إنها تشأ عفوياً أي، بالصدفة البحتة . صموئيل بتلر( 1835-1902 ) نقد داروين علي المستوى البيولوجي والاجتماعي والديني وقال : "إن عملية الاصطفاء الطبيعي قد تساعدنا بصورة حتمية على فهم أية إشكال نجت ، إنما لم يمكنها أن تخبرنا قط كيف وجدت هذه الأشكال ". 

ويتساءل بتلر ما الذي أحدث هذه التغيرات التي عمل عليها الاصطفاء الطبيعي؟ 

فرضية التطور تفترض وجود أصل واحد للأنواع بسبب التشابه في الشكل بينها (الإنسان والغوريلا مثلاً). هذا الافتراض هو محض خيال لا أساس علمي له . لأن التشابه الظاهري، هو دليل على وحدة الخالق لا المخلوق . العالم Agassiz (أستاذ التاريخ الطبيعي في جامعة هارفارد) يشير إلى أنه قد وجد مستحثات لأسماك عليا تعود إلى حقب جيولوجية أقدم . فلا يوجد دليل علمي على الانحدار المباشر لشكلٍ تالٍ من نوع أبكر في التتابع الجيولوجي للحيوانات . التاريخ الطبيعي يشير إلى استحالة عزو الأنواع إلى عدد أقل من الفروع أدنى تطوراً. 

إحدى، أهم الانتقادات لفرضية داروين هو أنه لا يفسر وجود العقل في الإنسان . فالتفكير المجرد للإنسان والضمير والصفات المناقبية وتوقه نحو المطلق لا تفسر بالتطور البيولوجي. فرضية داروين تحاول شرح ظهور جسد الإنسان لا عقله . لا سبيل لتفسير العقل في الإنسان إلا بالرجوع إلى العقل الخالق آي الله. الكثير من العلماء والمؤرخين والفلاسفة دحضوا فرضية التطور لداروين من هذا المنطلق (منهم مثلاً R.Wallace , E.Sinnott h ,J.Fiske, ) يعتبر هؤلاء أن الإنسان ككائن متفوق هو على اتفاق مع الحقائق أكثر من فرضية تطور داروين نفسها. 

فرضيتا لامارك وداروين لا تنتميان إلى العلم بل إلى التأمل الفلسفي الحر. وهما ليستا نتيجة ملاحظة علمية بل تستعملان بعض الحقائق العلمية و تهمل حقائق أخرى وتفترض افتراضاً "حقائق" تخيلية . لا يوجد برهان علمي واحد علي تطور ضرب من الضروب في النوع الواحد نفسه إلى نوع آخر تام . أيضاً إن تطور الأنواع يفترض وجود أنواع وسط أو متوسطة بين الأسلاف والأحفاد من الأنواع . إنما كل محاولات إيجاد أنواع متوسطة قد فشلت و لم يوجد أي مخلوق كان وسطاً بين القردة و الإنسان مثلاً. كل المحاولات التي حاولت تفسير جمجمة ما مكتشفة علي أنها جمجمة النوع الوسط المفقود بين القرد والإنسان. قد باءت بالفشل إذ تبين فيما بعد على أن الجمجمة المعنية هي إما جمجمة إنسان أو جمجمة قرد وليس جمجمة نوع وسيط ينهما <1>.

آباء الكنيسة يؤمنون بأن الإنسان مخلوق علي صورة الله ومثاله وبالتالي فهو فريد بين بقية الكائنات في خلقه ,في طبيعته ، في شخصه ، في حياته, في دعوته وفي مصيره .

ويؤمن الآباء بأن الإنسان قد خُلق من الله مباشرة وليس بالتطور من نوع آخر أدنى منه<2>.

الخلافات بين الإنسان وسائر المخلوقات هي خلافات من حيث النوع لا من حيث الكم . وما التشابه الظاهري بين الإنسان وباقي الخلائق إنما هو تشابه بالجسد دون الروح والضمير والشخص.

 هذا التشابه هو دليل على وحد ة الخالق لا على وحدة أصل المخلوقات. لو كان جسد الإنسان مختلفاً بطبيعته ومواده الأولية عن أجساد الحيوانات لكان هذا الاختلاف مصدر دهشة وإعجاب بالخالق . أما لو كان جسد الإنسان ، كما هو عليه الآن ، مصنوعاً من المواد الأولية نفسها التي صُنعت منها أجساد الحيوانات ، فإن هذا التشابه الظاهري هو مصدر دهشة وروعة أعظم بكثير لأنه دليل حاسم على أن الخلاف العظيم الملاحظ بين الإنسان والحيوان ليس مرده إلى الخلاف الجسدي بينهما (لأنه غير موجود) بل إلى خلاف يقع على مستوى آخر هو المستوى الروحي و الشخصاني .

من جهة أخرى لم يرفض أباء الكنيسة فكرة وجود تبدلات ضمن النوع الواحد من الأحياء. هذه التبدلات عملت على تطوير هذا النوع , كلّ ضمن نوعه دون التحول من نوع إلى آخر<3>.

تخضع هذه التبدلات إلى خطة خلاّقة عاقلة تهدف إلى تأمين بيئة أفضل لعيش الإنسان . هكذا تؤمن الكنيسة بأن الله يعمل في التاريخ حتى الآن بعناية إلهية . حاول مؤيدو نظرية التطور أن يستبدلوا بها سوية مع الله قوى غاشمة عمياء من الاصطفاء الطبيعي والصدفة المحضة . القديس ديونييوس الاريوباغي يقول إن "الأشكال" أو "الأفكار" التي يسميها "نماذج" الأشياء موجودة ني ذهن الله ويحسبها خلق الله الأشياء. الفكرة نفسها تظهر فيما بعد لدى ،القديس مكسيموس المعترف (القرن السابع )والقديس سمعان اللاهوتي الحديث (القرن الحادي عشر) والقديس غريغوريوس بالاماس (القرنا لرابع عشر) والقديس مرقس الأفسسي (القرن الخامس عشر) والقديس نيقوديموس الآثوسي (القرن الثامن عشر).

يقول القديس نيقوديموس : "إن الأشكال المتمايزة الموروثة في الخلائق هي مفاعيل وصور الأشكال النموذجية غير المخلوقة التي هي في الله" . القديس نيكتاريوس (1846-1920 ) يقول : "يجب أن نكون محققين عميقين وفاحصين حريصين . . .إن التساؤل الوحيد الجانب عن الجسد{الذي تراه فرضية التطور} يمكن آن يؤدي إلى استنتاجات غير كاملة وخاطئة تماماً, تختلف قليلاً عن الملاحظة السطحية . فلكي يعرف الإنسان , يجب أن يفحص في العمق لا على السطح . 

يجب آن نصل إلى معرفة قواه الروحية , حياته الروحية ، طريقته في الحياة ، علاقاته مع الكون ومع خالقه . يجب أن نفحص هدف ظهوره ني العالم ومصيره . بهذه الطريقة نستطيع أن نعرفه بحسب مرتبته , بهذه الطريقة يمكننا أن نضع إيضاحات عنه . أولئك الذين قد فعلوا هذا العمل بدقة يصرحون بأن الإنسان كائن عاقل ذو مصير عظيم على الأرض ، وأنه ذو نفس سماوية , وأنه ينتمي إلى الأرض من جهة جسده ". وينتقد القديس نيكتاريوس عمل لامارك المشروح في الطبعة الفرنسية من كتاب لامارك "الفلسفة الحيوانية" الصادر بجزأين . يقول : "إن الجزأين من عمل الفلسفة الحيوانية يقصدان تماماً أن يؤيدا نظرية التطور المهينة المتعلقة بالإنسان . فالجزء الأول يسعى إلى البرهان على أن العضوية البشرية قل تطورت من عضوية القرد كنتيجة للظروف بالصدفة . والجزء الثاني يسعى إلى البرهان على أن الخصائص المميزة

للعقل البشري هي لا شيء سوى امتداد لقوة تمتلكها الحيوانات أيضاً, و تختلف عنها بالدرجة فقط . وبأسس ضعيفة وسيئة , يدعي لامارك البرهان على أنه في الأزمنة المبكرة قد أنتجت الطبيعة بالتطور الرائع نوعاً ما من نوع آخر أبكر. إنه يسعى إلى تأسيس سلسلة تدريجية ذات صلات وصل متتابعة (غر متزامنة ) حتى تنتج النهاية النوع البشري عبر تحول هو على عكس الحقيقة , وليس أقل عجباً من التحولات التي يقرأها المرء في الأساطير" . ويقول القديس نيكتاريوس عن فرضية داروين "لقد تخيلت النظريات الداروينية أنها قد وصلت إلى حل المسألة الأنثروبولوجية بقبول نمط من التطور. هذه النظريات , غير المؤسسة على أسس صحيحة ، جعلت (المسألة الأنثروبولوجية) أكثر غموضاً بدلاً من حل المشكلة . لأنها تنكر قيمة الحقيقة المعلنة ء وترى، الإنسان أنه يتمي إلى النوع نفسه مثل الحيوانات غير العاقلة ء ناكرة أصله الروحي وعازية إليه أصلاً وضيعاً جداً. إن لفشلها سبباً رئيسياً هو نفى أصله السامي وطبيعته الروحية التي هي بالكلية غريبة عن المادة وعن العالم المادي. بشكل عام ، بدون قبول الحقيقة المعلنة سيبقى الإنسان مشكلة غير محلولة . إن قبولها هو الأساس الثابت والأمين الذي، عليه يجب أن يبني لمخل سائل عن الإنسان ذاته . من هنا يجب أن يبدأ لكي يعل بصورة صحيحة الجوانب المتنوعة للمسألة ، وأن يتعلم الحقيقة بواسطة العلم الحقيقي".

باختصار: فرضية التطور تحاول شرح كيف "ظهرت الأنواع بافتراض أن الأنواع الأدنى والأبسط قد "طورت" إلى أنواع أعلى وأعقد. لا يوجد برهان علمي أبداً علي هذا وإنما ينتمي هذا الافتراض إلى التأمل الفلسفي الصرف . لم تستطع فرضية التطوران تشرح كيف ظهر العقل والضمير والأخلاق في الإنسان , ولا كيف ظهرت الاختلافات بين الأنواع التي عليها عمل مبدأ الاصطفاء الطبيعي. أيضاً لا يوجد أي، دليل علمي على وجود أنواع وسيطة بين الأنواع الأبسط والأنواع الأعقد , ولا على تحول أي نوع إلى نوع آخر<4>. 

(د. عدنان طرابلسي )
كتاب سألتني فأجبتك


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع قيم
يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مايو 2009)

اشكرك My Rock

تحياتي​


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي علي النقله الجميله*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (12 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييييييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (6 أغسطس 2011)

_موضوع جميل ورائع .... فيه اجابات شافيه لكل متسائل.... شكرا للموضوع الرائع_


----------



## ملحد حر (11 أغسطس 2011)

و ماهو الدليل على صحة وجود اله اصلا ؟


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (11 أغسطس 2011)

أخي ملحد حر
بتطلب دليل 
أنت اقوي دليل
تأمل كده في نفسك شويه وشوف ايه الدقة اللي في جسد الإنسان دي
موجود عيون نشوف بيها ونقرأ سؤالك ده بعيونا وكمان إذن علشان نعرف نسمع اللي بيكلمنا وكمان انف نشم بها الروائح وفم للتذوق
بص كده في معدة الإنسان فيها دقة غريبة وكل شئ في جسم الإنسان له وظيفة 
فيه رحم لأجل حفظ الحنين فيه 
فيه حيوان منوي لأجل التكاثر 
فيه نوعين من جنس الإنسان أيضا من أجل التكاثر 
فيه قلب بيدق وعندما يموت الإنسان تتوقف دقات القلب 
أنا بصراحة مش هاعرف أشرحلك اكتر من كده علشان مابعرفش اعبر عن اللي أنا عايزة اقوله
بس أنت شوف كده تكوين الإنسان بالدقة دي ممكن يجي عن طريق الصدفة؟ ولو قولت ده تتطور للشمبانزي طب ماهو الشمبانزي فيه نفس الدقة اللي بتكلم عنها 
سؤالي الدقة دي كيف نشأت؟


----------



## veron (11 أغسطس 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> و ماهو الدليل على صحة وجود اله اصلا ؟


اظن ان صحه  السؤال ما هو الدليل علي وجود خالق مستحق للعباده

الاجابه ان الدليل هو عدم وجود دليل علي عدم وجود الله


----------



## ملحد حر (11 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أخي ملحد حر
> بتطلب دليل
> أنت اقوي دليل
> تأمل كده في نفسك شويه وشوف ايه الدقة اللي في جسد الإنسان دي
> ...


 
وهذا هو جوابي 

*من خلق الكون اذا لم يكن الله ؟:*
- https://profiles.google.com/goog_1990124667حسب عالم الفيزياء ستيفن هوكينغ "الكون يمكنه وسيظل قادراً على خلق نفسه من العدم" وحتى لو وجد خالق فهو بكل تأكيد ليس الاله الابراهيمي.
*أين سنذهب بعد الموت ؟ :*
بمجرد ان نموت يتوقف احساسنا باي شيئ (مثل شعورنا قبل ان نولد) بعدها تتحلل جثتنا . لا وجود لما يسمى بالروح .

الان قفزت الى عقله قضية الاخلاق 
*ما الذي يمنع الملحد من ممارسة الجنس مع امه ؟:*
ما يمنع الملحد من ممارسة الجنس مع امه واخته هو ضميره السليم وعقله وعلاقة الاخوة والامومة التي تربطه بهما .
*من الذي يمنع الملحد من السرقة والقتل ؟:*
ما يمنعه هو عقله وضميره وتجربته فالسرقة والقتل قبل ان تكون غير اخلاقية هي افعال اعتداء والملحد لا يريد ان يتم الاعتداء عليه لذلك ليتجنب تلك الافعال.


----------



## بايبل333 (11 أغسطس 2011)

> و ماهو الدليل على صحة وجود اله اصلا ؟


وما هو الدليل على* عدم* صحة وجود الة اصلا.؟


----------



## ملحد حر (11 أغسطس 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> وما هو الدليل على* عدم* صحة وجود الة اصلا.؟


 اقرأ مشاركتي فوق


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> وهذا هو جوابي
> 
> الان قفزت الى عقله قضية الاخلاق
> *ما الذي يمنع الملحد من ممارسة الجنس مع امه ؟:*
> ...



*أولا ماذا تقصد بكلمة "ضمير"؟ هل ممكن تثبت لي بالعلم المُجرّد وجود "الضمير"؟
*
*ثانيا ما دخل العقل بالأخلاق؟ هل مثلا مجرمين مثل ستالين وهتلر كانوا بلا عقل؟*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جداا
موضوع راائع جدا
العدرا تباركك​


----------

